# What the heck? Where the heck do I live?



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

I think I'm just coming to grips with living in the USA.  This is a very dangerous place to be.  No wonder I hide out in my apt!!  2600 people daily vanish and where are they?  Serial killers  and rapists galore and mass shootings every day!!  No wonder I want to leave and go to Switzerland!  I think I am coming out of denial about where I live in the Good Ole Dangerous USA!!  

Listening to some David Bowie to ease the BS of where I live.   I can see how others from other countries see us now..a giant insane asylum.  Lord Help Us All!  Do you all realize this?  We are all in danger.  Not to spread mass hysteria but it's the truth.  How do you cope?


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Wow! 

No. That's not how others see you. 

You do have what I call a strident media.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Wow!
> 
> No. That's not how others see you.
> 
> You do have what I call a strident media.


What do you mean strident media?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne...what's the matter ?..have you been watching the news?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2017)

Every place on earth has its dangers which is why it is wise to listen to the advice of the locals.

Is it Ohio you are concerned about or the country as a whole?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm not at all concerned about Ohio.
However, people have choices - it's a big world out there.   Personally there is no other country I'd even consider living in except the USA.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I think I'm just coming to grips with living in the USA.  This is a #*%#$&$& dangerous place to be.  No wonder I hide out in my apt!!  2600 people daily vanish and where are they?  Serial killers  and rapists galore and mass shootings every day!!  No wonder I want to leave and go to Switzerland!  I think I am coming out of denial about where I live in the Good Ole Dangerous USA!!
> 
> Listening to some David Bowie to ease the BS of where I live.   I can see how others from other countries see us now..a giant insane asylum.  Lord Help Us All!  Do you all realize this?  We are all in danger.  Not to spread mass hysteria but it's the truth.  How do you cope?




I agree with you Ruthanne. I get more frightened by the minute. Everyday I hear or read something that happened and it makes me so sad. I never remember a time where I felt the USA was a scary place to live. Shootings in movies, church's ,schools etc. Of course all the Political issues that have  come up is also very scary.I hope things change for the better ,but unfortunately I don't think they will.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> I agree with you Ruthanne. I get more frightened by the minute. Everyday I hear or read something that happened and it makes me so sad. I never remember a time where I felt the USA was a scary place to live. Shootings in movies, church's ,schools etc. Of course all the Political issues that have  come up is also very scary.I hope things change for the better ,but unfortunately I don't think they will.


It is very sad SC.  It seems as if it gets worse all the time.  I have been in denial about what a bad place this country is with all the fatalities.  I wish I could go to another country but I can't.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Every place on earth has its dangers which is why it is wise to listen to the advice of the locals.
> 
> Is it Ohio you are concerned about or the country as a whole?


The entire country has issues Warri.  Anyone who doesn't see it is in great denial.  This is one of the most dangerous places to live-this country.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> The entire country has issues Warri.  Anyone who doesn't see it is in great denial.  This is one of the most dangerous places to live-this country.



Okay.  So, what are you going to do?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Ruthanne...what's the matter ?..have you been watching the news?


The news only sheds light on what is really happening and not even all of it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Okay.  So, what are you going to do?


Why ask me that?  Protect myself is all I can do.  I have been a victim of it, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> I'm not at all concerned about Ohio.
> However, people have choices - it's a big world out there.   Personally there is no other country I'd even consider living in except the USA.


You are not concerned about Ohio.  The worst things ever have happened to me in Ohio.  Maybe not you but wake up.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> You are not concerned about Ohio.  The worst things ever have happened to me in Ohio.  Maybe not you but wake up.



Ruthanne, I certainly don't need you fronting off and telling _me_ to "wake up".  

And as far as the snarky "why I asked you ..." what you're going to do, it was a legit question.  As frightened and unhappy as you seem to be, I was simply asking what you saw as solution(s). As I said, people have choices (as to where to live).

Okay, so you say you're protecting yourself.  That's good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Ruthanne, I certainly don't need you fronting off and telling _me_ to "wake up".
> 
> And as far as the snarky "why I asked you ..." what you're going to do, it was a legit question.  As frightened and unhappy as you seem to be, I was simply asking what you saw as solution(s). As I said, people have choices (as to where to live).
> 
> Okay, so you say you're protecting yourself.  That's good.


Who are you to call me snarky(judging me) and I don't think it was a legit question, you were treating me like another lunatic in my opinion.  I don't want to have any further conversation with you.  You seem to think you are above everyone and everything and wow, I don't even know if you are a man or a woman with your username. You do need to wake up and smell the roses.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2017)

Wait just a minute Ruthanne- you live in what is still the best country in the world! Don't give me that crap about crime. It happens everywhere. 

If you're going to complain, then anyone here has a perfect right to ask you what you're going to do about it. *You* brought it up.

What do you give to your country Ruthannne? Your benefits are paid for by we, the taxpayers. What do you give?   "Ask not what your country can do for you- ask what you can do for your country~~~John. F. Kennedy

I'm done with your whining.

Your posts here tonight are a slap in the face of every veteran who fought for your rights. How dare you?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Who are you to call me snarky(judging me) and I don't think it was a legit question, you were treating me like another lunatic in my opinion.  I don't want to have any further conversation with you.  You seem to think you are above everyone and everything and wow, I don't even know if you are a man or a woman with your username. You do need to wake up and smell the roses.



 You've been a member for over 2 yrs and never looked at a profile?  Many times I've said I'm female, as have others who address me.  But my gender has no relevance to your rant, which.....makes no sense.

 I am quite awake. You're telling _me _to smell the roses??  Really?   I'm smelling something but it's not roses - that's for sure.

I don't care whether you want to 'converse', but you need to watch your step because your posts to me are personal attacks.  I don't know what set you off or prompted you to create this strange thread, but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2017)

Almost every night in my city we have shootings, stabbings, drug overdoses, etc...

All of them are tragic events but none of them cause me concern for my personal safety.  I think I'm in more danger of being hit by a car on my way to the grocery store than I am at the hands of one of these individuals.

I really don't think that the violence will stop until the people involved value their own lives and believe that they have a life worth living.

I wish I knew how to turn it all around.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Wait just a minute Ruthanne- you live in what is still the best country in the world! Don't give me that crap about crime. It happens everywhere.
> 
> If you're going to complain, then anyone here has a perfect right to ask you what you're going to do about it. *You* brought it up.
> 
> ...


They are not a slap in the face they are facts.  And lady I am putting you on ignore, too, you are being mean spirited toward what is going on.  How dare you say what you have said to me.  I would say more but I will be banned if I say what I think now.  If you don't like the topic why post.  It had NOTHING to do with veterans. You need to check yourself out now after you laid me out!!!  I say the truth about the USA, it is f'd up!!!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne there's been other times in this country when we thought it had gone crazy and we were at the end. A terrible war. A president, his brother, and a great leader gunned down. Helter Skelter in California with neighbors including a pregnant woman butchered. It calmed down.

We're in a transition with the in internet and social media. Mass shootings. It all seems too much to take. 
We haven't caught up to it all and things are going faster and faster. Stay calm. We will learn to deal with the world and things should calm down I hope. Be vigilant but enjoy life. 

Be brave.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 12, 2017)

@ Aunt Bea

^^ Good post.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Applecruncher, go eat some apples, you are on ignore.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

hearlady said:


> Ruthanne there's been other times in this country when we thought it had gone crazy and we were at the end. A terrible war. A president, his brother, and a great leader gunned down. Helter Skelter in California with neighbors including a pregnant woman butchered. It calmed down.
> 
> We're in a transition with the in internet and social media. Mass shootings. It all seems too much to take.
> We haven't caught up to it all and things are going faster and faster. Stay calm. We will learn to deal with the world and things should calm down I hope. Be vigilant but enjoy life.
> ...


Thank you for your post.  It brought some sense to this thread that had gone astray.  I'm trying to be brave but this is a really scary place and we all need to be watchful..Things are happening all over this country.  Bless you.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne, you've still not told us what's caused you to feel so scared tonight, what's happened?... is there anything anyone can do to help? Is that why you posted?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Almost every night in my city we have shootings, stabbings, drug overdoses, etc...
> 
> All of them are tragic events but none of them cause me concern for my personal safety.  I think I'm in more danger of being hit by a car on my way to the grocery store than I am at the hands of one of these individuals.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew, too.  I value my life and everyone has a life worth living, I think, but the sad facts exist.  This is a country full of many good people but also many who would do us harm.  All I can do personally is to protect myself.  I don't have a gun.  All I have is pepper spray I would use if someone tried to hurt me and my dog when we walk.  It almost happened once to us.  We also have terrible things happening in my city, state, and locality.  Some have tried to shut me up for saying this is a dangerous place--well, it is!!  I don't go out after certain hours because women have been raped on my street.  They now are scared to death to go out.  I, too, am a survivor of what happens on the streets.  So I have first hand knowledge.  All I can say is everyone be aware of your surroundings  when you go out.  Carry pepper spray for defense.  Learn self defense strategies like I have.  Thank you for your post Aunt Bea.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

For a start, you might consider giving up the TV news, all local and national news. I refuse to watch any of that garbage because their job is to be incendiary enough to get people's attention. I'm always talking to people who are all worked up about something they saw on the news. Kill the messenger; this is one time it's entirely appropriate to do that.

Take measures to keep yourself safe and don't get worked up about what hasn't happened.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> For a start, you might consider giving up the TV news, all local and national news. I refuse to watch any of that garbage because their job is to be incendiary enough to get people's attention. I'm always talking to people who are all worked up about something they saw on the news. Kill the messenger; this is one time it's entirely appropriate to do that.
> 
> Take measures to keep yourself safe and don't get worked up about what hasn't happened.


I have had bad things happen to me, that's a fact so I do worry still.  It doesn't go away.  There are other things that have not happened but the worst has already.  I use pepper spray.  I am just trying to be honest and God knows why someone would say I am slapping Veterans in the face...That is very very strange!!!  I know it wasn't you,  sorry, but I can't believe someone would say something that stupid.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 12, 2017)

Move to Wyoming; we don't allow crime.  If that's not possible, move to a small town in Ohio.

Please be aware that violent crime rates have been dropping for over twenty years.  During that same period, electronic news has become more violent and more sensationalized.

I only look to newspaper for new that affects me; that means primarily financial news.  I do, however, read our local paper.  Take a look at the linked website.  Scroll down the column on the right to _Most Popular_.  Read at least the first and second articles.

http://www.codyenterprise.com/


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't know how practical this suggestion is but it is worth some consideration.

Some years back I went back to university as a mature age student. I attended night lectures which meant that I parked in the car park and walked some distance to the lecture hall. Going to was not a problem but coming back to the car was more dangerous. There had been a number of rapes on campus. Female students were advised not to walk alone. We would walk together to the car of the person nearest to the lecture hall and then we would each be driven to our own car.

Perhaps you have neighbours who are just as worried as you. Perhaps you could team up for security, walking the dogs together and going to the shops in groups? A modern application of the principle "_united we stand, divided we fall_"?


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 12, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> I don't know how practical this suggestion is but it is worth some consideration.
> 
> Some years back I went back to university as a mature age student. I attended night lectures which meant that I parked in the car park and walked some distance to the lecture hall. Going to was not a problem but coming back to the car was more dangerous. There had been a number of rapes on campus. Female students were advised not to walk alone. We would walk together to the car of the person nearest to the lecture hall and then we would each be driven to our own car.
> 
> Perhaps you have neighbours who are just as worried as you. Perhaps you could team up for security, walking the dogs together and going to the shops in groups? A modern application of the principle "_united we stand, divided we fall_"?


Cheer up!  Your attacker won't have a gun.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2017)

You are correct about that Big Horn but how does that help Ruthanne? 
It is she, not me, who needs a lift to her spirits.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Wait just a minute Ruthanne- you live in what is still the best country in the world! Don't give me that crap about crime. It happens everywhere.
> 
> If you're going to complain, then anyone here has a perfect right to ask you what you're going to do about it. *You* brought it up.
> 
> ...


I have paid into my benifits, too, FYI!!!! Your post is a big slap in the face to me.  I have done much for people you may not know about..I don't brag...When do I whine?  When I say I am dying? What the hell is wrong with YOU???????????????????????? All you have proven with your post is that you are MEAN!!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> You are correct about that Big Horn but how does that help Ruthanne?
> It is she, not me, who needs a lift to her spirits.


Thank you Warri for your concern.  Thank you to the others in this thread who have understood what I am saying and stay safe everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

I have made a thread for what I feel were real concerns, many have agreed.  Because of some being mean spirited I will not come back because I feel I am under attack; just another part of America I guess.  Some don't see things and then turn on me.  All I have to say is "Be Safe."


----------



## Linda W. (Nov 12, 2017)

I've been trying to stay safe ever since my father was murdered many years ago and a cheating BIL threatened to harm my teenage DD (also many years ago) because she revealed the name of his married lover. I moved to the country in 1989, but even here it can be risky...some people here I don't trust also. I think the most recent mass shooting proves that country doesn't mean safe, at least in my state. I carry a pepper gun and a stun gun when I go anywhere. I don't believe in head-in-the-sand, so avoiding the news isn't my thing. I avoid large gatherings of people, but I still must go into the nearby city fairly often.


----------



## Lara (Nov 12, 2017)

I didn't know this* Linda*. Maybe it is time to move to a gated community in the city. I know it would be a major adjustment for you to leave your beautiful property there in the country, so serene and pretty view of the mountains and all...but you might feel safer. 

My daughter just moved to a city apartment that is like Fort Knox.  She has two different keys and a sensor button (one key for the gated parking garage, a sensor button for a door from the parking garage to her elevator, and one key for her room). All hallways have cameras. Security watches 24/7. Every morning they have a pick up service for their trash, so my daughter put an empty box on top of the little trashcan they give everyone. Security called immediately and told her she would have to take the box to another designated place for larger trash items. They were watching lol. It's pet friendly so they probably watch who is coming and going with a pet because there's a hefty pet fee for that.

*Ruthanne,* I think Radish Rose mentioned "veterans" because today is Veterans Day when we focus on remembering what our servicemen and women have sacrificed to makes us safer and protect our freedoms and showing our gratitude.  They've accomplished a lot at keeping Isis at bay. I'm not joining in on the fray but I just wanted to add that insight and clarification of RR's intent.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2017)

Linda W. said:


> I've been trying to stay safe ever since my father was murdered many years ago and a cheating BIL threatened to harm my teenage DD (also many years ago) because she revealed the name of his married lover. I moved to the country in 1989, but even here it can be risky...some people here I don't trust also. I think the most recent mass shooting proves that country doesn't mean safe, at least in my state. I carry a pepper gun and a stun gun when I go anywhere. I don't believe in head-in-the-sand, so avoiding the news isn't my thing. I avoid large gatherings of people, but I still must go into the nearby city fairly often.


I agree with all you do and your reasons.  It is sad that it IS this way.  I hope you can find peace.  I avoid crowds, too.  It's sad that this topic needs to be said but I felt the need to say it.  I don't feel safe.  I watch around me when I walk my dog.  I don't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

Linda W. said:


> I've been trying to stay safe ever since my father was murdered many years ago and a cheating BIL threatened to harm my teenage DD (also many years ago) because she revealed the name of his married lover. I moved to the country in 1989, but even here it can be risky...some people here I don't trust also. I think the most recent mass shooting proves that country doesn't mean safe, at least in my state. I carry a pepper gun and a stun gun when I go anywhere. I don't believe in head-in-the-sand, so avoiding the news isn't my thing. I avoid large gatherings of people, but I still must go into the nearby city fairly often.



Thanks for the laugh. I hadn't equated not watching the latest news bimbo or himbo sharing the latest news drama with sticking my head in the sand. I consider it being selective about what I listen to because I like to avoid Chicken Little the sky is falllng fear-mongerers. The bimbos' advertisers pay dearly to keep you afraid.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 12, 2017)

Ruthanne, in most cities the police offer classes in crime prevention. The two I have attended were actually quite good. Some of their suggestions are common sense, like not opening your door to anyone you don't know, always being aware of your surroundings and having the best locks you can buy on your doors and windows, but others are surprising. You might consider looking into those courses; I know there are also some good general safety articles online that you might find helpful. Knowing you are covered in every way possible might help to enhance your sense of security.

I'm concerned because I don't believe it's ever good to feel unsafe in your own environment, so maybe you can find ways to make your life better. 

Some terrible things have happened to me, but I know feeling unsafe is not going to enhance my life. I've learned some things I can do to make myself safer. Avoiding crowds is probably always a good idea, and not only because of crime. I'm not as steady on my feet as I used to be and I don't like being jostled, as people in crowds tend to do. We elders have to be concerned about things like falling. The absolute worst is crowds of people who are drinking. That's a dangerous situation even when there isn't a nut shooting into the crowd. You don't need to be in the midst of people who are out of control and it doesn't take much booze to make people stupid.

There are things people choose to do even though they may be unsafe. The people in that Texas church knew one of their attendees had an ex who was out to get her. That kind of information is always known in small tight-knit communities. They may not have dreamed he would come after her in church, but the lesson is that maggot-brains like him don't know the meaning of appropriate or civilized behavior and they will take advantage of any vulnerability. This kind of crime is so random it can hit anytime or anywhere.

I spent some time working with death row prisoners, and as a result you couldn't pay me to shop in a convenience store, especially at night. You wouldn't believe how many trial transcripts I have read that started with 'Deceased was working in a 7-11 at 2:00 a.m. when the defendant entered the store.' That's a commonsense one, but people don't seem to realize those stores are as unsafe as they are.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Wait just a minute Ruthanne- you live in what is still the best country in the world! Don't give me that crap about crime. It happens everywhere.
> 
> If you're going to complain, then anyone here has a perfect right to ask you what you're going to do about it. *You* brought it up.
> 
> ...



In another thread you posted almost the same type of complaint. You have forgotten it.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 13, 2017)

Its dangerous in every country. I would rather live here than in countries I don't have any rights.  A person just has to be aware of their surroundings and be careful.  I walk with a cane and know I am an easy target.  But I don't carry a purse as I just have one working hand. I put my drivers license, credit card, cell phone and a few dollars cash in my pocket and off I go.  I don't get out at night unless I am with someone else and always have my pepper spray.  I take precautions but I live my life and refuse to hide out all the time.  When it gets to where I can't drive I will use uber or a cab to go where I need to go.  There are a lot more dangerous places than here.  I place my trust that God will take care of me no matter what happens.  I do what I can to make things safe for myself and then trust in my faith.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

If you talk to a police officer about their jobs especially at night you will simply be amazed at how busy they are.

Its actually sad. I know crime has supposed to be on the downswing.

I think drugs now are the cause of the fear we encounter.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 13, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> If you talk to a police officer about their jobs especially at night you will simply be amazed at how busy they are.
> 
> Its actually sad. I know crime has supposed to be on the downswing.
> 
> I think drugs now are the cause of the fear we encounter.



I think if we could cure drug/alcohol addiction it would solve many other problems as a result.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I think if we could cure drug/alcohol addiction it would solve many other problems as a result.



I couldn't agree more


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

hearlady said:


> I think if we could cure drug/alcohol addiction it would solve many other problems as a result.



Improving the economy for everyone, not only the chosen few, would go a long way toward solving social problems. I live in a gorgeous state with a horrible economy and a high crime rate.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Move to Wyoming; we don't allow crime.



Wyoming Crime Rates 1960 - 2016


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> Cheer up!  Your attacker won't have a gun.





Warrigal said:


> You are correct about that Big Horn but how does that help Ruthanne? ...



According to a Snopes citation, 



> ... Dr. David Hemenway and Mary Vriniotis of the Harvard Injury Control  Research Center found in 2011 that the NFA had been “incredibly  successful in terms of lives saved”:



... but the study then went on to claim that the 7-year pre-NFA gun-related homicide rate had been .27-.60/100k population; the 7 years _after_ NFA was .16-.33/100k pop.

Certainly a reduction, almost of 50%, but NOT a total elimination.

Therefore, my conclusion: although guns are banned in Oz, you can still die from them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree with LindaW about the "hiding the head in the sand" syndrome. I've known a few people that have gone so far as to only read the so-called "good news" newspapers (there's even a Kickstarter that offers a quarterly good-news hard-copy paper). 

But _not_ reading about it, or watching it on the TV, doesn't make the bad news go away.

And yes, I agree that the media over-saturates us with _bad_ news - "If it bleeds, it leads".

What to do? Perhaps achieving a balance between becoming a doom-and-gloomer by listening to all the bad things that could possibly happen (and all too often ARE happening) and becoming a Pollyanna who traipses around spewing sunshine and unicorns. 

As a self-defense instructor for many years I've all too often seen what happens when a person refuses to acknowledge reality. At the same time, I sometimes wonder if I have gone overboard with my precautions and my distrust of almost ALL strangers, a state which many proclaim to be on the far side of paranoia. 

My usual response is, "Hey, I'm still here!"

But at what cost? 

Thus, the need for balance ... 

P.S.: I firmly believe the U.S. is seen by many other countries as being populated by a bunch of bloodthirsty savages.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 13, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> According to a Snopes citation,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guns are not banned in Australia. They are well regulated though. 
Post Port Arthur we have seen no massacres and suicide by firearm has been reduced considerably.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Improving the economy for everyone, not only the chosen few, would go a long way toward solving social problems. I live in a gorgeous state with a horrible economy and a high crime rate.


Yes but there's plenty of economy in Hollywood and yet addiction problems abound. You can go one route because of your situation or another in spite of it. It comes from within.
But you're right that would likely help crime rates.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 13, 2017)

I think that we (especially we senior women) are right to be more careful and try to be prepared to defend ourself if necessary; but I think that spending all of the time fretting about something happening is not beneficial either.  If a person makes the best preparations that they can, and avoids going places alone at night , then don’t let fear stop you from enjoying life. 
We live in the worst part of town, and there are people walking up and down the streets yelling and fighting day and night, and sometimes it seems like all of the drug dealers in Huntsville must congregate in our neighborhood. 
As much as I would like to go out for walks, it is just not a good idea, so I only walk when Bobby is along with me, and we usually don’t walk after dark.  We do go to the fitness center, where we can exercise in safety, and we also have an exercise bike and other equipment in the back room so that we can use that when the weather is not good for traveling to the fitness center. 
As far as the news goes, I agree that we are being fed one disaster after another, until it seems like the whole country is a nightmare in progress. The news media, print, online, and on television are owned by about six large corporations, so they make the decisions of what we are shown on the news and what we do not see. 
To sit and watch the news constantly can be very scary or depressing, so there is a line between being informed of what is happening, and wallowing in it. 
Even with all of the bad things on the news, I still believe that we live in the best country in the world.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that we (especially we senior women) are right to be more careful and try to be prepared to defend ourself if necessary; but I think that spending all of the time fretting about something happening is not beneficial either.  If a person makes the best preparations that they can, and avoids going places alone at night , then don’t let fear stop you from enjoying life.
> We live in the worst part of town, and there are people walking up and down the streets yelling and fighting day and night, and sometimes it seems like all of the drug dealers in Huntsville must congregate in our neighborhood.
> As much as I would like to go out for walks, it is just not a good idea, so I only walk when Bobby is along with me, and we usually don’t walk after dark.  We do go to the fitness center, where we can exercise in safety, and we also have an exercise bike and other equipment in the back room so that we can use that when the weather is not good for traveling to the fitness center.
> As far as the news goes, I agree that we are being fed one disaster after another, until it seems like the whole country is a nightmare in progress. The new media, print, online, and on television are owned by about six large corporations, so they make the decisions of what we are shown on the news and what we do not see.
> ...



 No...No.....you can't live in the best country in the world..because WE live in the best country in the world.... lol... wanna fight over it? :tongue::rofl:


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I agree with LindaW about the "hiding the head in the sand" syndrome. I've known a few people that have gone so far as to only read the so-called "good news" newspapers (there's even a Kickstarter that offers a quarterly good-news hard-copy paper).
> 
> But _not_ reading about it, or watching it on the TV, doesn't make the bad news go away.
> 
> ...



I couldn't disagree with you more, and I defy you to prove to me that watching the local Spencer agenda newscasts is going to improve my life in any way. I don't need that brand of sensationalism and one-sided reporting, and that's all you will find on our local broadcast news. You're fortunate to live in a city where you undoubtedly have better news sources. 

I often watch BBC and PBS news (I miss Gwen Ifill terribly) but I admit I don't watch them every day. I read a number of news outlets, and appreciate those that report the news and let me make up my own mind. I watch Frontline, Nova and Washington Week every week, along with a very informative local weekly called New Mexico in Focus. Apparently your definition of burying my head in the sand means I should be watching some 21 year old newbie reporter be all aghast because a drugged out mother let her baby die, so more power to you. You won't be the only wrong person I deal with today.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Guns are not banned in Australia. They are well regulated though.



My bad. Meant to say "regulated".



> Post Port Arthur we have seen no massacres and suicide by firearm has been reduced considerably.



That's what I've read. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Knight (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm still back when rock & roll was going to undermine the whole USA. Real fear was somewhat lessen when we had those drills to hide under our desks. 

It must be hell living in fear, and wanting to move. The tough part is where to move to to avoid crime, good thing there is the internet to pick a place that is utopia. I don't think there is a utopia but there is a solution. Do as Richard Branson did and buy your own island.

Without looking up the rape stats for senior women that as a potential seems not to likely as a real fear. Mugging potential higher but there is a ton of info on the inter net how to avoid that and usually in large cities high crime areas are pointed out. Murdered another possibility but being hit by a car is a possibility, no way to know when or how death is going to happen.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more, and I defy you to prove to me that watching the local Spencer agenda newscasts is going to improve my life in any way. I don't need that brand of sensationalism and one-sided reporting, and that's all you will find on our local broadcast news. You're fortunate to live in a city where you undoubtedly have better news sources.



LOL - I live in a former coal-mining town where 29% of the population is below the poverty line, and that is being filled with "immigrants" from NY and NJ who come here because there is a lack of drug dealers and they can fill the bill. 

I kind of like knowing where the hot spots are and who my potential attackers are.



> I often watch BBC and PBS news (I miss Gwen Ifill terribly) but I admit I don't watch them every day. I read a number of news outlets, and appreciate those that report the news and let me make up my own mind. I watch Frontline, Nova and Washington Week every week, along with a very informative local weekly called New Mexico in Focus. Apparently your definition of burying my head in the sand means I should be watching some 21 year old newbie reporter be all aghast because a drugged out mother let her baby die, so more power to you. You won't be the only wrong person I deal with today.



There's a very large difference between _world news_ and _local news_. Watching _Nova_ isn't going to let you know about the druggies down the street. 

You totally don't get the "burying the head in the sand" thing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Knight said:


> I'm still back when rock & roll was going to undermine the whole USA. Real fear was somewhat lessen when we had those drills to hide under our desks.



Heh, heh ... we used to go into the 1st floor hallway at school, face the wall and clasp our hands over our necks.

Yeah, that would be great protection from The Bomb.  At least we got out of class for a while. 



> It must be hell living in fear, and wanting to move. The tough part is where to move to to avoid crime, good thing there is the internet to pick a place that is utopia. I don't think there is a utopia but there is a solution. Do as Richard Branson did and buy your own island.



I had students in my earlier days of teaching that said "Oh, we live in the suburbs - we don't have to worry about (name the crime)".

You don't hear that so much anymore. 



> Without looking up the rape stats for senior women that as a potential seems not to likely as a real fear.



Assisted living facilities and nursing homes have a long, sordid history of rape and assault that is only now coming to light. 



> Mugging potential higher but there is a ton of info on the inter net how to avoid that and usually in large cities high crime areas are pointed out. Murdered another possibility but being hit by a car is a possibility, no way to know when or how death is going to happen.



True. In the end, I think it's all just a numbers game. However, there _are_ certain things that can be done to slightly increase your odds.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL  I kind of like knowing where the hot spots are and who my potential attackers are.
> 
> There's a very large difference between _world news_ and _local news_. Watching _Nova_ isn't going to let you know about the druggies down the street.
> 
> You totally don't get the "burying the head in the sand" thing.



And for that I am grateful. Your version of burying my head in the sand is my version of choosing not to get my news from sources for which I only have contempt.

I live in Meth Country USA. Ever hear of Breaking Bad? That's where I live -- Albuquerque New Mexico. I'm well aware of the hot spots in my community; they're obvious when I'm driving around. The problem with Albuquerque is that one block can be pretty clean and the next block is where the criminals hang out. The local news can't be trusted to provide that kind of demographic information anyway. They report only the most lurid crimes that will bring them the eyeballs they crave, but no overview is ever provided. It's not as if they put up a map and tell people to stay out of certain neighborhoods. 

People who lived in the house across the street were manufacturing meth; the biohazard team that has been on that site repeatedly this month has been a major reality check. Oh but wait, let me run to the TV and see what the fresh out of college reporter has to say about it. 

If you want to trust shady outfits like Spencer to give you accurate news, good for you. I'm not required to feel the same way. Besides, I've met some of the nicest ostriches recently.

My next door neighbor (who is a friend) has a son who is a heroin addict. He is a one-moron crime wave, and he and his girl friend (whom I call Sid and Nancy) have moved in with the neighbor again because they've been kicked out of another apartment. This kid has been stealing anything I haven't nailed down since he was 13, but maybe I should see what the bimbo news reporter says because I can't disseminate information on my own.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> And for that I am grateful. Your version of burying my head in the sand is my version of choosing not to get my news from sources for which I only have contempt.
> 
> I live in Meth Country USA. Ever hear of Breaking Bad? That's where I live -- Albuquerque New Mexico. I'm well aware of the hot spots in my community; they're obvious when I'm driving around. The problem with Albuquerque is that one block can be pretty clean and the next block is where the criminals hang out. The local news can't be trusted to provide that kind of demographic information anyway. They report only the most lurid crimes that will bring them the eyeballs they crave, but no overview is ever provided. It's not as if they put up a map and tell people to stay out of certain neighborhoods.
> 
> ...



Well, since we're being so smug and condescending ...

Being aware of one's immediate environment is not at all equivalent to learning about it from the media. Experiential learning is always far superior to second-hand knowledge. 

There are online tools such as CrimeMapping that, if your local PD participates, can show trends that your drive-bys might not catch.Just because you SEE a "bad" neighborhood doesn't mean that there is not skullduggery going on in the so-called "good" neighborhoods. 

But of course, since you cited _Breaking Bad_ as your reference I'm sure you don't need to be told that. Nothing like a fantasy TV show created by the hated media to inform one of reality.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm glad you said "smug and condescending" because I've thought that throughout your posts on this subject.

If you lived in Albuquerque, you might realize Breaking Bad barely skimmed the surface of the meth problem here. Of course it was sanitized so viewers wouldn't be exposed to the truth.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that we (especially we senior women) are right to be more careful and try to be prepared to defend ourself if necessary; but I think that spending all of the time fretting about something happening is not beneficial either.  If a person makes the best preparations that they can, and avoids going places alone at night , then don’t let fear stop you from enjoying life.
> We live in the worst part of town, and there are people walking up and down the streets yelling and fighting day and night, and sometimes it seems like all of the drug dealers in Huntsville must congregate in our neighborhood.
> As much as I would like to go out for walks, it is just not a good idea, so I only walk when Bobby is along with me, and we usually don’t walk after dark.  We do go to the fitness center, where we can exercise in safety, and we also have an exercise bike and other equipment in the back room so that we can use that when the weather is not good for traveling to the fitness center.
> As far as the news goes, I agree that we are being fed one disaster after another, until it seems like the whole country is a nightmare in progress. The news media, print, online, and on television are owned by about six large corporations, so they make the decisions of what we are shown on the news and what we do not see.
> ...


Hmmm. As a Canadian, of course I believe we live in the best country in the world.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I'm glad you said "smug and condescending" because I've thought that throughout your posts on this subject.



I'm sure a lot of folks here see me the same way. 

The thing is, I feel that I've "done my part" by teaching many hundreds of people how to be safe and by personally putting a few bad guys in both the hospital and jail.

Experience.

"It ain't bragging if it's true". 



> If you lived in Albuquerque, you might realize Breaking Bad barely skimmed the surface of the meth problem here. Of course it was sanitized so viewers wouldn't be exposed to the truth.



I know that Albuquerque is a hot-bed of crime. You have my condolences for living in such an area. Even when I lived in NYC back in the '70's, in the so-called "wild" days, the stats were slanted more toward petty crimes, muggings, car theft and such. The whole coke/heroin/meth problem didn't exist then.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2017)

hearlady said:


> Yes but there's plenty of economy in Hollywood and yet addiction problems abound. You can go one route because of your situation or another in spite of it. It comes from within.
> But you're right that would likely help crime rates.


I think that addiction is perhaps a little more complex. Frankly, given enough emotional pain, for long enough, most people will resort to almost anything to reduce/eliminate it. No one's inner strength is inexhaustible.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. As a Canadian, of course I believe we live in the best country in the world.



Canada is a _country_? I thought you guys were just a U.S. Territory. layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Heh, heh ... we used to go into the 1st floor hallway at school, face the wall and clasp our hands over our necks.
> 
> Yeah, that would be great protection from The Bomb.  At least we got out of class for a while.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was appalled at the levels of violence toward elders in facilities/homes in America. Canada is not exempt, but we have more regulations in place regarding quality of care, etc.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Yes, I was appalled at the levels of violence toward elders in facilities/homes in America. Canada is not exempt, but we have more regulations in place regarding quality of care, etc.



I've never heard anyone talk about this, but is there a difference between Canada and the US in terms of how working in an elder care facility is perceived and rewarded? Here in the US it's considered one of the worst jobs, and only done by those who can't get jobs anywhere else. I've known a couple of hard core addicts who worked in nursing homes, which is scary.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm sure a lot of folks here see me the same way.
> 
> The thing is, I feel that I've "done my part" by teaching many hundreds of people how to be safe and by personally putting a few bad guys in both the hospital and jail.
> 
> ...



I've spent almost 40 years clean and sober in 12-Step programs. I figure sponsoring and otherwise working with hundreds of addicts and alcoholics and helping people change themselves is a very effective way of preventing crime.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I've spent almost 40 years clean and sober in 12-Step programs. I figure sponsoring and otherwise working with hundreds of addicts and alcoholics and helping people change themselves is a very effective way of preventing crime.



Thank you for that.  That is something to be proud of.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I've never heard anyone talk about this, but is there a difference between Canada and the US in terms of how working in an elder care facility is perceived and rewarded? Here in the US it's considered one of the worst jobs, and only done by those who can't get jobs anywhere else. I've known a couple of hard core addicts who worked in nursing homes, which is scary.


An aide is not a high paying job, but it is viewed as a respectable one. In order to be hired, one must pass a background check.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> An aide is not a high paying job, but it is viewed as a respectable one. In order to be hired, one must pass a background check.



Our background checks here are not always very effective (witness the Texas church shooter's background check). I can only imagine that nursing homes are prone to much the same problems of oversight.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> An aide is not a high paying job, but it is viewed as a respectable one. In order to be hired, one must pass a background check.



I believe the background checks are necessary here too. I've known some people who worked in eldercare facilities. They worked long, thankless hours providing the kind of care many families don't want to do. In return, the facilities treat them badly and give them little to no support, the families who don't want to do the work themselves are sometimes overly critical and micromanage, and the wages are terrible. It's scut work, and that may be part of the reason for poor and abusive treatment. Not an excuse, but I could see someone feeling abused by managers and taking it out on a vulnerable patient.

Phil is probably right about the efficacy of the background checks.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Canada is a _country_? I thought you guys were just a U.S. Territory. layful:


Living dangerously, little man?grrrrr.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

hearlady said:


> Yes but there's plenty of economy in Hollywood and yet addiction problems abound. You can go one route because of your situation or another in spite of it. It comes from within.
> But you're right that would likely help crime rates.



No doubt there is drug use in affluent areas. The difference is that many or most of those people are able to support themselves and their addiction without resorting to violent crime. It's fairly obvious when TV showrunners are using drugs like coke because the attitude comes out of their characters' mouths. So there you have the example of an addict who is making millions of dollars a year. He's still an addict -- no question about that -- but he's unlikely to be holding up convenience stores at gunpoint. What he does in the privacy of his own home is a whole other story.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 14, 2017)

Visit a few third world countries, they make the USA look pretty good.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 14, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> No doubt there is drug use in affluent areas. The difference is that many or most of those people are able to support themselves and their addiction without resorting to violent crime. It's fairly obvious when TV showrunners are using drugs like coke because the attitude comes out of their characters' mouths. So there you have the example of an addict who is making millions of dollars a year. He's still an addict -- no question about that -- but he's unlikely to be holding up convenience stores at gunpoint. What he does in the privacy of his own home is a whole other story.


I guess with them I resent the example they set for the children who will resort to violent crime.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Canada is a _country_? I thought you guys were just a U.S. Territory. layful:


If you left the U.S. and crossed the border you wouldn't know you left.
You would be greeted by Mc Donalds, Walmart,,Taco Bell, Wendy's ,Home Depot, Lowes, Costco,Safeway and others too numerous to mention.
You would feel right at home in a Delta hotel.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Manatee said:


> Visit a few third world countries, they make the USA look pretty good.



Don't lower the bar to make yourself feel good.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> If you left the U.S. and crossed the border you wouldn't know you left.
> You would be greeted by Mc Donalds, Walmart,,Taco Bell, Wendy's ,Home Depot, Lowes, Costco,Safeway and others too numerous to mention.
> You would feel right at home in a Delta hotel.



Darn.

I was expecting frozen wastelands filled with maple syrup, beer and Mounties. 

I've visited Niagara Falls and Sault Ste. Marie as a kid - that's about it.  

I have plans to move to B.C., though.


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> If you left the U.S. and crossed the border you wouldn't know you left.
> You would be greeted by Mc Donalds, Walmart,,Taco Bell, Wendy's ,Home Depot, Lowes, Costco,Safeway and others too numerous to mention.
> You would feel right at home in a Delta hotel.



And Tim Hortons galore! My wife is from Windsor Ontario and I had never had Tim Hortons coffee until I went to visit her the first time. IMO, Tims coffee is far better than Dunkin Donuts or any other US chain. I wish we had some Tims in Mass. We're heading to Windsor for Thanksgiving week, can't wait to get me some Timbits and coffee.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 15, 2017)

JimW said:


> And Tim Hortons galore! My wife is from Windsor Ontario and I had never had Tim Hortons coffee until I went to visit her the first time. IMO, Tims coffee is far better than Dunkin Donuts or any other US chain. I wish we had some Tims in Mass. We're heading to Windsor for Thanksgiving week, can't wait to get me some Timbits and coffee.


I recommend Ristorante Calabrese.  I haven't been there in years, but the food is both exceptional and somewhat unusual.  Don't engage in international travel for a stupid doughnut.  You can make better ones in your kitchen.

I have been in Tim Horton's in Detroit.  Neither I nor my late wife were impressed.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 15, 2017)

Saskatchewan is a 3-day wide wheatfield, or that's how it feels when you're driving across Canada. The Canadian Rockies are some of the most gorgeous country I've evern seen -- Jasper, Banff, Lake Louise. I fell in love with Victoria. Everything is so easily accessible from the Trans Canada Highway, I was impressed.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2017)

I visited Canada twice and enjoyed it very much -- beautiful country and very friendly people.


----------



## Knight (Nov 15, 2017)

In the spirit of trying to help Ruthanne find a place where she isn't afraid to get out of her apartment how about someone starting a GOFUNDME account for her to be able to take a trip to Canada to stay for a few months so she can decide if Canada is safe enough for her to move to permanently.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 15, 2017)

Knight said:


> In the spirit of trying to help Ruthanne find a place where she isn't afraid to get out of her apartment how about someone starting a GOFUNDME account for her to be able to take a trip to Canada to stay for a few months so she can decide if Canada is safe enough for her to move to permanently.



Since it's your idea, why don't you fund it? My daddy always said put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## jujube (Nov 15, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I recommend Ristorante Calabrese.  I haven't been there in years, but the food is both exceptional and somewhat unusual. * Don't engage in international travel for a stupid doughnut. * You can make better ones in your kitchen.
> 
> I have been in Tim Horton's in Detroit.  Neither I nor my late wife were impressed.



We would pop over to Windsor for 222 Cough Syrup, of all things.  You couldn't get it in the US because of its codeine content, but it was the only thing that could calm a Detroit winter cough, the kind of cough you got in October that lasted until April, the kind that you thought was going to make you were going to break a rib or something else.  When you got a cough like that (and if you lived in Detroit, you _were_ going to get a cough like that), the last worry on your mind was codeine addiction.  You just wanted to get a little sleep, be able to drag your body to work for one more day and live until the weekend. 

Anybody who mentioned they were going over to Windsor would be besieged with requests for the cough syrup.  

So, I guess I have to add "drug smuggler" to my resume.


----------



## JimW (Nov 15, 2017)

Big Horn said:


> I recommend Ristorante Calabrese.  I haven't been there in years, but the food is both exceptional and somewhat unusual.  Don't engage in international travel for a stupid doughnut.  You can make better ones in your kitchen.
> 
> I have been in Tim Horton's in Detroit.  Neither I nor my late wife were impressed.



Our two favorite Italian Restaurants in Windsor are Laguardia over near Caesars Casino on Riverside Dr and Nico's on Erie St. I go to Tims for the coffee, the doughnuts are average. For a chain I think Tims has a very good coffee, much better than any US chain I've ever had. There is a Tim Hortons about every other block in Canada and they are always busy. There are a lot of things in Detroit that are unimpressive, all you have to do is drive about 1/2 mile out of the Detroit/Windsor Tunnel and it looks like hell.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 15, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I think I'm just coming to grips with living in the USA.  This is a very dangerous place to be.  No wonder I hide out in my apt!!  2600 people daily vanish and where are they?  Serial killers  and rapists galore and mass shootings every day!!  No wonder I want to leave and go to Switzerland!  I think I am coming out of denial about where I live in the Good Ole Dangerous USA!!
> 
> Listening to some David Bowie to ease the BS of where I live.   I can see how others from other countries see us now..a giant insane asylum.  Lord Help Us All!  Do you all realize this?  We are all in danger.  Not to spread mass hysteria but it's the truth.  How do you cope?



You're not exaggerating, that's for sure.  It won't get better imo, only worse.  I don't think there is really, anyplace that is safe.  I'm not into doom and gloom, try not to be anyway, but the truth is.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> You're not exaggerating, that's for sure.  It won't get better imo, only worse.  I don't think there is really, anyplace that is safe.  I'm not into doom and gloom, try not to be anyway, but the truth is.



I agree.  It just seems to be getting worse and worse.  Having said that, though, the way I see it for me, at least, is that we really have two options -- we can stay inside and wring our hands and let the current climate take away our enjoyment of life, or we can go on about our business with reasonable precautions and just live our lives.  I choose the second option.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 16, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I agree.  It just seems to be getting worse and worse.  Having said that, though, the way I see it for me, at least, is that we really have two options -- we can stay inside and wring our hands and let the current climate take away our enjoyment of life, or we can go on about our business with reasonable precautions and just live our lives.  I choose the second option.



Me too. I'll stay out of crowds and situations that appear to be prima facie dangerous, but other than that life will go on as usual. 

These homegrown killings are so random, no way to predict how or when they will happen.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Since it's your idea, why don't you fund it? My daddy always said put your money where your mouth is.


If this woman is THAT afraid, she needs to stay buried in her apartment with her face glued to the TV so she knows where the latest crime happened and she can hide under her bed.:cower:

For me, I just make sure I'm packin'. Solves the fear problem of which I have none. Put it this way...if some dweeb wants to rob/harm this old lady, he/she's going to get a surprise.


----------



## Kaya (Nov 21, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I agree.  It just seems to be getting worse and worse.  Having said that, though, the way I see it for me, at least, is that we really have two options -- we can stay inside and wring our hands and let the current climate take away our enjoyment of life, or we can go on about our business with reasonable precautions and just live our lives.  I choose the second option.



Me too!:encouragement:


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2017)

> No...No.....you can't live in the best country in the world..because WE  live in the best country in the world.... lol... wanna fight over it? :tongue::rofl:



Um, Holly, we already did that!


----------



## rgp (Nov 27, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Almost every night in my city we have shootings, stabbings, drug overdoses, etc...
> 
> All of them are tragic events but none of them cause me concern for my personal safety.  I think I'm in more danger of being hit by a car on my way to the grocery store than I am at the hands of one of these individuals.
> 
> ...





 Well said, & I agree. I'll add...the drug thing is just over the top, and it is the major factor....IMO

 Too many people would rather fade into the world the drug "high" provides for them. Than to face their life as it actually is. I [like you] have no idea about how to correct / change that. We [as a nation] have been "fighting" this so called "war-on-drugs" since what ?early 70's ? Something needs to change.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Um, Holly, we already did that!





LOL....oooh yeah so we did....


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 27, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Saskatchewan is a 3-day wide wheatfield, or that's how it feels when you're driving across Canada. The Canadian Rockies are some of the most gorgeous country I've evern seen -- Jasper, Banff, Lake Louise. I fell in love with Victoria. Everything is so easily accessible from the Trans Canada Highway, I was impressed.


I love Victoria as well. I live less than an hour north. Beautiful little city.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 27, 2017)

The Rockies look like they are painted across the sky.  Very impressive.  I saw them in pictures, but live they are quite different.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 28, 2017)

Having been born and raised in a Chicago ghetto, cities are where I call home. Yes, they are messy, chaotic, and sometimes dangerous. They are also diversified, exciting, ever-changing, and offer amazing opportunities and services.

Nothing wrong with being cautious, but I refuse to live in fear. 

I don't worry about dying. I care more about living well, honestly and responsibly. 

Life is a gift. The only crime is in wasting it.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd rather have a Grizzly charge me than encounter a criminal.  99% of Grizzlies break off the charge.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 28, 2017)

Lethe200 said:


> Having been born and raised in a Chicago ghetto, cities are where I call home. Yes, they are messy, chaotic, and sometimes dangerous. They are also diversified, exciting, ever-changing, and offer amazing opportunities and services.
> 
> Nothing wrong with being cautious, but I refuse to live in fear.
> 
> ...



Or, as Auntie Mame would say, "Life is a banquet, and most poor suckers are starving to death".
I agree with your assessment of city life. 
Death comes violently to country people too and fear paralyses us if we dwell on it. Or in it.


----------

